# Hello



## ARed (8 mo ago)

Early 50's here, 5 years into my 3rd marriage and feel like we are going backward. Just looking for others insight and different perspectives.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi there. You are brave getting married for the third time. I am in my second and that's enough for me. 
How many times has your wife been married?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ARed said:


> Early 50's here, 5 years into my 3rd marriage and feel like we are going backward. Just looking for others insight and different perspectives.


Welcome to TAM! Hope you find lots of useful insights here and even can give some back!

What makes you feel like you’re going backward?


----------

